# Idle Control Valve



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

I´ve been having issues with the idle on my car. On cold start ups the car idles at around 1,100 rpm, i press the gas it hesitates to rev until around 2,200 rpm. As far as i know most cars idle at 1,500-1600rpm when cold. Does anybody know where i can find the Idle Control valve. 

The engine is a 1.8 Fuel Injected MI Golf. This is really throwing me off. 

As an extra detail, before the timing belt was changed it was doing the same thing, but when pressing the gas to rev a little then it would die. 

TIA


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

Not sure if you are asking where you can buy one or where it is located under the bonnet.










Thats where it is and you can buy them new for $ or you can poke around the classifieds and they are usually available for much cheaper.

edit: Before you replace that I would look under the hood and see if you can hear or see any vacuum leaks. If its big enough it could cause symptoms like this.


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

I´ve been checking around and i can´t hear any vacuum leak. The car on cold starts idles at 1krpm when i press the gas it hesitates, i have to almost press it all the way down in order for it to go above 2rpm, after that it is normal. 

I´m trying to sort it out and see what could be wrong so any ideas or options will be really appreciated. 


I just changed the spark plugs this weekend for the OEM ones.


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

There is also a small issue i see from the picture. My car doesn't have the MAF in the airbox, now that i think about it, i don't even see anything that looks like a MAF. 

The car idles fine but i think is too low (i could be wrong) and the smell of gas is insane. I already replaced the spark plugs and no luck it still smells awful. 

What other options do i have to check this. 

Symptoms
-low idle on cold start ups
-strong smell of gas on cold start ups
-sputtering on cold start ups 
- 9km/l gas consumption


----------



## lamppost (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey. lorge, how much would you charge to clean my engine bay so that it looks like yours? Dang!


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

lamppost said:


> Hey. lorge, how much would you charge to clean my engine bay so that it looks like yours? Dang!


LOL 

I wish that was my engine bay, mine is not nearly as clean!

To the OP after re-reading your thread I am having a similar issue believe it or not. In low rpms my car is hesitant to get moving but about around 2k as you stated it picks up quite a bit. I will let you know if I find the source. 

I'm going to change my fuel filter and see if that helps it out.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

no these cars don't have that much of an elevated cold idle usually.

which golf is the mi? is that throttle body injected?

haven't ever worked on a vw tbi before, but I do know the chrysler ones pretty much base fueling exclusively on the throttle position sensor, and relies heavily on lambda feedback once that circuit comes online. since we're talking cold running, either the sensor is the culprit, or more likely, you have a vacuum leak you're not finding. If monomotronic works the way I'd imagine it, it'd probably rely heavily on the coolant temp sensor as well when cold, and if you're sure you have no vacuum leaks, it sounds like a typical CTS problem.


----------



## ScrufFD (Aug 13, 2006)

I could be talking out of my ass here, but I don't think it is the IAC. I had one of these Jettas about 6 years ago and had this problem with idle. The symptom was that the car would idle low, then rev, by itself, all the way past about 2500 rpm by itself, then drop back down, loping, I believe it is called. Vroom, vroom, vroom...People thought I was trying to race them at lights. It really made for some interesting stop and goes at traffic lights being a standard transmission and all. 

So, it ended up being the IAC, but it really seemed a lot different than the problem you are having. 


You said you can smell gas? That's not good.. If its getting out somewhere, you can bet on that to be a problem with not being able to get the engine to rev, and it would explain why you have a low idle. I dunno for sure though.


----------



## thesumof41is5 (Aug 6, 2009)

do you the maf in the picture? its that silver/black box. and replace the coolant temp sesnor, now.
without a maf, car will run as described and get ****ttty mileage


----------

